# Favorite Channel Guide Not Possible?



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

Once you've connected Locast, Sling, Pluto, etc the Live Channel Guide is quite overwhelming. Is there no way to specify your favorite live channels across all those services and only display those in the Tivo Channel Guide on the Stream 4K model?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

No.

TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection

See 9:


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

babsonnexus said:


> No.
> 
> TiVo Stream 4K: Path to Perfection
> 
> See 9:


Thanks for maintaining that list! Technically though that's not a "bug" it's a "defect", which is to say it is not a "coding error" but rather in the general category of "failure to meet expectations". In fact if they didn't even plan to implement that capability then it's not even a defect, and what you have instead is a feature request. There are a lot of TS4K feature requests.


----------



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

I love ReelGood. I use it as my navigation hub more than any other method available and it travels with me between different Android TV devices. If they implemented a live TV Channel Guide based on your services, that would solve a BIG usability issue on all these devices. Tivo's guide overwhelms you with too many channels you don't care about with no way to create a favorites lists, Chromecast with Google TV doesn't integrate other sources outside YouTube TV. Stremium comes closest but doesn't integrate as many live channel sources as Tivo. As is always the case, no one solution really gets it "right", yet.

All things considered, although imperfect, I prefer the Tivo 4K over the Chromecast with Google TV. But if I switched from Locast+Sling for live channels to YouTube TV and paid $35 more, switching back to the Chromecast would be a no-brainers. The DVR implementation on YouTube TV is fantastic. That fact that you can tell it to show you "key plays" in a recorded sporting event is just mind boggling, although what is "key" is of course subjective. Sort of like watching Redzone for a single game. But I don't watch enough Live TV to justify paying $65 instead of $30 a month.


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

Reelgood + Channels DVR seems to be the "best" option right now. Like you say, nothing does everything "right" yet. Even having to go to two different apps is defeating the purpose of full integration and aggregation. But since Channels integrates any TVE + Locast + OTA + Pluto + any other M3U stream, it is the clear winner on that front. If Reelgood could make the Watchlist horizontal, sort-able, and filter-able in the Android TV app like it is in every other version, I think we'd reach "good enough" status to make the full switch and abandon TiVO for good.


----------



## Consultant (Dec 30, 2020)

I prefer the Stremium cloud DVR app option as I'm really trying to keep the amount of hardware in my house to a minimum and I don't need more than like 20 hours of DVR space. I heard Channels is good though if you want to setup the hardware/software to use it.

My girlfriend yesterday was wondering why the coverage on CNN didn't seem to be current. I told her you need to access CNN from the Stremium Channel guide - or, if pressing the guide button on the remote, select the CNN that has the tiny 'Sling' next to it not 'Pluto' as the Pluto one is the pre-programmed stuff, not the live channel. If Tivo could just add the favorite channels feature, that would solve it. 

It's amazing how these companies with presumably well-qualified development teams so frequently don't really look at interface design from common "user stories" perspectives. It's like in most cases a large part of the design is done in a vacuum.


----------

